# Newbie In Need Of Atlas Th54 Jackshaft Pulley



## Banjo5 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi all:
First post. I recently acquired a TH54 10F lathe and an old Jet Vertical Mill. I'm fairly new to machining although I've been around it most of my working life, but it's been one of those hobby dreams to learn more about making things. 

 The lathe drive was disassembled when I got it, and after a few weeks of tinkering, I'm within range of getting it running. The last thing I need(I hope) is a jack shaft 4 groove pulley. The shaft bore on the one on it is pretty chewed up, but may be useable yet. I'm working on installing a taller woodruff key to take care of a damaged keywey slot. I was just asking here how available they are, and what to watch out for. I've seen some on e-bay, but thought I'd start here for advice. Is the pulley available elsewhere new(besides Clausing) like Mcmaster-carr or Dayton Supply? 
Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 26, 2015)

I had the same lathe for 10 years and never used the jack shaft, ran a treadmill motor direct drive, on next to the largest pulley. Used a pulley on the motor around 1 1/2" dia. , never had a problem ran great.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 26, 2015)

I responded to this on your other thread...


----------



## Mondo (Nov 26, 2015)

Banjo5:  I found a good countershaft pulley on E-Bay:  Item # 371491034143  No telling where the bidding will go, but he is a reputable seller, I have bought several items from this guy, all quality parts, clean and ready for use.

Spiral_Chips
PS: Same seller has another with a fixed price:  Item # 391320773699


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 27, 2015)

Here is a site that supports the Atlas Craftsman lathes and a link to the pulley you need.    http://www.mymachineshop.net/product_p/10034.htm


----------



## Banjo5 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies & info guys. I'm trying to fix the existing pulley. I used a custom ground key that fills the entire pulley slot for a lot more engagement than the original key.      It's assembled and I hope to try it in the next day or two.

KE - What did you use for a controller? I have a treadmill motor, but no control. it says 130VDC? That could be tough to supply.  This one says it's 1/2 hp, but looks  pretty small to me. I've attached a couple of photos.

Banjo5


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 30, 2015)

I am pretty sure you will need an ac/dc inverter of some sort. I found this on Ebay. Not 100% sure it is exactly what you need.    http://www.ebay.com/itm/110V-AC-to-...556779?hash=item2ed2e2876b:g:pIAAAMXQtUxTcvpA


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 30, 2015)

And this also,   http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-HP-treadm...591920?hash=item3d0a497770:g:5kQAAOSwAKxWWiXk


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 30, 2015)

Banjo5 said:


> I have a treadmill motor, but no control. it says 130VDC? That could be tough to supply. This one says it's 1/2 hp, but looks pretty small to me.



Take a look at this thread.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...-motor-i-know-i-know.37159/page-3#post-332827

Well documented and illustrative.
.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 1, 2015)

The relatively few consumer grade controllers out of treadmills that I have seen the schematics of have all had the rectifier and a minimalist filter built into the controller.  No good reason not to.  Same with the light commercial variable speed DC motor controllers like you might pick up at WW Grainger.


----------



## Kernbigo (Dec 1, 2015)

danfoss cycltrol 2000, using this on my south bend 9" wide bed and my craftsman band saw,1 hp on the lathe and 1.5 hp on the band saw


----------

